# FreeBSD 8.0 ISOs



## Beastie (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello everybody.

I'm aware that snapshots don't usually include packages, but they still used to have empty ISOs for both disk2 and disk3.
However for the latest current (8.0) snapshot, there's only disc2.

Is this temporary or will 8.0R have only one packages CD? What packages will disk2 contain in that case? What packages have been removed from the release?

Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 28, 2009)

8.0 is still ~4 months away (August); I wouldn't worry about it yet.


----------



## Beastie (May 4, 2009)

Ok, so I guess I'll have to wait.

One more question, it's still related to packages, but not 8.0.
Is there any page listing the contents of release-stage ISOs?
I discovered this page a few days ago, but it seems 4.6 was the last release for which such a page existed.

Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (May 5, 2009)

Ah, never mind. The ISO disk image format stores the entire FS hierarchy around the first MB, so it suffices to download as much from disc2/3 to get the "listing".


----------

